# Was ist die zweite htaccess...origin?



## mediamat (2. Februar 2018)

Bei meiner Wordpressinstallation gibt es jetzt eine weitere htaccess die sieht ungefähr so aus htaccess12345.origin
Ich meine sie war vor einer Weile noch nicht da, evtl kam sie nach einer Backup-Wiederherstellung.

Was ist das für eine? Kann ich die löschen? Es gibt ja noch meine "normale" die nur "htaccess" heißt.


----------



## EuroCent (5. Februar 2018)

Naja öffne doch beide in einem Editor und vergleiche sie 
ggf. kannst Du sie backuppen und sie dann löschen und schauen was passiert ^^


----------

